# Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need...



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys, i went to a Weber 32/36 carb in Jan. and i realized that most of the people who go to carbs have to run an electric fuel pump and a regulator. 
I can get you mechanical fuel pumps for 8 valves so you don't have to use regulators or costly electric fuel pumps.
Since I have to drive to Mexico to get them, then i have to ship to you; I say 45 bux shipped each is good right? I get them for $33, and i'd flat rate them at $8.50 plus a lil gas for me.
I can also get BRAND NEW ignition harnesses for hall sender dizzy's, for either vac advance or timing computer applications. I've also used these harnesses to replace the fried or old and corroded harnesses in CIS cars AND i've used them in megasquirt applications.
Price for harness alone is $65 shipped and with a brand new ignition module $115 shipped.
And for everything i'd ask $150 shipped.
The fuel pumps mount in the "front" of your engine block, to the left of the oil filter flange using the same 2 allen head bolts that hold the little cover on.
(NOTE: these fuel pumps are for NON-ABA 8v's only) 
The ignition harnessed however, will fit any hall sender distributor equipped engine. And the simple 3 wire installation(comes with wiring diagram) beats having to look for diagrams. 
The harness is compatible with the msd units a lot of people use, as well as the timing computers. It will also work with the vaccum advance distributors and the digi2 style non-advance distributors.
So if you are in need of any of these parts, or have any questions, just send me an IM.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

-Joe


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

up


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (16vDigiGti)*

You can find Dodge Omni or Horizon mechanical pumps at Autozone in the USA for (2013 30$ Airtex 60238.

The only difference is the inlet and main outlet are the 5/16", but you can fix that easily with adapter nipples in the hose. 

Also, the tank return is built into the Omni pump, whereas the VW setup is a return off an extra outlet in the barrel fuel filter. The tank return outlet in the Dodge pump is the same as the VW fuel line size, 1/4".


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (chickenfriend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickenfriend* »_
You don't need to drive to Mexico. You can get the mechanical pumps at Autozone in the USA for about 20$ with lifetime warranty. 
The only difference is they take the next larger fuel line size, because they are for Dodge Omnis and Horizons, but you can fix that easily with adapter nipples in the hose.
You'll still need a low pressure regulator if you use a Weber. I like the Holley style.

_Modified by chickenfriend at 7:53 AM 5-14-2008_

how much do regulators run?


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i looked for the fuel pump online and only get the ones that take screw on fittings and the ones with 3 barbed hose fittings, can you link me to the ones you know of?


----------



## regrind (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16vDigiGti)*

watch what you do sending this guy your money.. he has a history of not coming through.
buyer beware. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by regrind at 11:00 AM 7-17-2008_


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16vDigiGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vDigiGti* »_i looked for the fuel pump online and only get the ones that take screw on fittings and the ones with 3 barbed hose fittings, can you link me to the ones you know of?

The Dodge mechanical pumps are three barbed: an inlet, an outlet to the carb, and another outlet to the overpressure return to the tank. 
I think tank return is 1/4 hose, so it will match the VW stock line for that, but the inlet and outlet on the dodge pump are 3/8". so you'll have to bring the 1/4" VW inlet line up to that. The Weber carb has a 5/16" barb, I think, so you can run 5/16" off the pump to your fuel filter (I use the generic 5/16" barrel type you can get anywhere), then to the pressure regulator, then to the carb.


_Modified by chickenfriend at 8:25 PM 7-20-2008_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (chickenfriend)*

you do not need a regulator on those 32/36 carbs with a mechanical pump, just get your autozone pump, hook it up an it runs. Those VW engined mopars came with carbs.


_Modified by antichristonwheels at 7:51 PM 7-16-2008_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (16vDigiGti)*

you are buying your stuff at Acosta in Juarez??
Is it "Safe" to venture over there these days? My inlaws live there and right now, we are not so hip to going into Jaurez with the current cartel wars


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *regrind* »_watch what you do sending this guy your money.. he has a history of not coming through.
buyer beware. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I already told your friend what was going on, how can you refund someone if you don't have the money?
I haven't been on because - SURPRISE - i have no internet. No money being made because i'm injured = no money for bills = no money for refunds = no money at all. and on top of that my credit cards are maxed out because of an emergency car purchase i had to make because i got hit in my mk1 by someone with no insurance and my insurance gave me 300 for my car and called it a total loss.
If he can't wait i'm sorry, but i have no money. He's not the only one who is awaiting a refund. But he is the only one who got his friends to IM me about it. i already told him when i could refund him his money.

_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_you are buying your stuff at Acosta in Juarez??
Is it "Safe" to venture over there these days? My inlaws live there and right now, we are not so hip to going into Jaurez with the current cartel wars

Oh hell no. I'm not going to juarez at all, lol. I don't need to get shot if i'm over there for a 30 dollar part.
i'm not doing any selling anymore btw, not until all my finances are back to normal. should be soon tho.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (16vDigiGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vDigiGti* »_
I already told your friend what was going on, how can you refund someone if you don't have the money?
I haven't been on because - SURPRISE - i have no internet. No money being made because i'm injured = no money for bills = no money for refunds = no money at all. and on top of that my credit cards are maxed out because of an emergency car purchase i had to make because i got hit in my mk1 by someone with no insurance and my insurance gave me 300 for my car and called it a total loss.
If he can't wait i'm sorry, but i have no money. He's not the only one who is awaiting a refund. But he is the only one who got his friends to IM me about it. i already told him when i could refund him his money.
Oh hell no. I'm not going to juarez at all, lol. I don't need to get shot if i'm over there for a 30 dollar part.
i'm not doing any selling anymore btw, not until all my finances are back to normal. should be soon tho.


hmm funny, you told me you spent my money you owed me for my refund/parts i sent you on a "deal on a set of bumpers you couldnt pass up" 
the amount of money you owe me isnt going to make or break me.. but the principle is the problem..


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_

hmm funny, you told me you spent my money you owed me for my refund/parts i sent you on a "deal on a set of bumpers you couldnt pass up" 
the amount of money you owe me isnt going to make or break me.. but the principle is the problem..

yeah, that was one transaction of like 4 that are pending refunds. after all that it went downhill. I wasn't expecting to NOT have money afterwards.


----------



## regrind (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (16vDigiGti)*

if you're really short on money, maybe you should sell some more parts you have no intention of shipping out so you have cash for refunding the last batch of people you did that to. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## order66a (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (16vDigiGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vDigiGti* »_
Oh hell no. I'm not going to juarez at all, lol. I don't need to get shot if i'm over there for a 30 dollar part.
i'm not doing any selling anymore btw, not until all my finances are back to normal. should be soon tho.

Wuss.....








it's not like u get a lot of heat in juarez...
i feel safer in juarez rather than el paso.
At least here you don't get kicked in the nutsack because you're not ******....


----------



## ::xander:: (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (order66a)*

chickenfriend - I know you provide good info, but if you remember that problem I had last month....
I went to a local autozone there, and they had a mechanical fuel pump brand new FOR MY VW for ~$45 or so.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (16vDigiGti)*

wanna make some $$??
Go to J town and buy a case of R12 freon. Last time I was there, a "tall boy" can of R134 was about $7 and the same can of R12 was like a buck more. you could easily double you money.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (chickenfriend)*

Dude
I had one of those 1.7 Mopars, actually we had 3 in the family over the years. The carb on them was Holley POS feedback carb. I removed it and swapped on a header and a Fast Freddies 32/36 kit and ran it a couple years and it was zero problems. trust me there was no regulator and it didn't need one.


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_wanna make some $$??
Go to J town and buy a case of R12 freon. Last time I was there, a "tall boy" can of R134 was about $7 and the same can of R12 was like a buck more. you could easily double you money.

lol, that must have been a while ago because the "tallboy" is now 20 and it's R134 not R12


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (16vDigiGti)*

You are truly a piece of sh_i_t. Trying to buy more parts whilst owing Melvin money?


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (Patrick Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Schmidt* »_You are truly a piece of sh_i_t. Trying to buy more parts whilst owing Melvin money?

ask matt what i asked him before you come in here and accuse.
i asked him to hold them for me till i could refund, i'd just add the $$ for the parts.
I'm refunding everyone I owe the same day.


----------



## CockneyReject (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (16vDigiGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vDigiGti* »_
ask matt what i asked him before you come in here and accuse.
i asked him to hold them for me till i could refund, i'd just add the $$ for the parts.
I'm refunding everyone I owe the same day.

Why would he... when you ripped him off as well.
When matt made a claim with paypal there was no money in the account for the refund. 
(no parts and no money seems to be your thing.....)
enough with the promises and just pay the people you owe.


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (16vDigiGti)*

So on August 21st money will be in Mel and Matt's accounts?


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yep. financial aid FTW


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (CockneyReject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CockneyReject* »_
Why would he... when you ripped him off as well.
When matt made a claim with paypal there was no money in the account for the refund. 
(no parts and no money seems to be your thing.....)
enough with the promises and just pay the people you owe.


I'm glad you guys have never EVER had money troubles. If i had wanted to scam someone i would have disappeared instead of having to deal with the constant crap thru IMs and on my threads.


----------



## CockneyReject (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (16vDigiGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vDigiGti* »_

I'm glad you guys have never EVER had money troubles.

No money troubles what so ever.
He paid for a part he never received. 
Seems to me if you had sold the part and had delivered that would have helped you with what ever money problems you had with the extra $150.oo he gave you.
You had money problems after you decided not to ship his part nor refund him his money.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

im just curious if these lights i bought ever existed? i paid with no pics in good faith... seems like it'd be cheaper to ship me the lights than to have to refund the entire amount no?


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

They are still in a box in my garage. You told me you didn't want them anymore, so i didn't ship. Now i can't do anything but refund you, or the paypal claim won't be removed.


----------



## regrind (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (regrind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *regrind* »_if you're really short on money, maybe you should sell some more parts you have no intention of shipping out so you have cash for refunding the last batch of people you did that to. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gneboardin (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (regrind)*

Here is another idea. Why don't you sell one of the cars that is in your profile. It just doesn't seem like you're really exerting your full efforts into fixing your past deals.
Bums begging for change on the streets could have come up with the money faster to refund everyone....You should really try a little bit harder.


----------



## JTiberiVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (gneboardin)*

To hell with Matt & Mel, do the Financial loan officers know where and what you use your money for? 
Seems you should be paying for some Business classes. 
Pre law? No Pre Med. Ahh, same thing.


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (Patrick Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Schmidt* »_So on August 21st money will be in Mel and Matt's accounts?

Today's the day.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Going to carbs? I have some stuff you might need... (Patrick Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Schmidt* »_
Today's the day.

hmmm checked my paypal when i sent and received some money for parts today... and guess what?

yep.. no refund.


----------



## FairyTail_Rabbit (Apr 11, 2008)

wow.


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

i already sent you the link to the print screen i took when i did the transfer, since there's claims i can't do an instant transfer, so it takes 3-5 days.


----------



## CockneyReject (Nov 3, 2007)

Pay Melvin.


----------



## regrind (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vDigiGti* »_i already sent you the link to the print screen i took when i did the transfer, since there's claims i can't do an instant transfer, so it takes 3-5 days.

3-5 days from august 25th?
c'mon, seriously?


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (regrind)*

I really hope you come through, i've been extra patient with my parts and i'm starting to lose that patience.
I really want to be able to edit this in a few days to clear your rep and give you a good name.


_Modified by O 16581 72452 5 at 2:07 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (O 16581 72452 5)*

Yep, still don't have my money, even talked to him directly on the phone earlier last month.
Anyone want to come together and talk to the El Paso PD about this guy?


----------

